
Show HN: A compiler for Markov chains written in the DOT language - calebhwinston
https://github.com/calebwin/margin
======
rmbeard
I like this, this could be linked to a larger program for solving Markov
decision problems and stochastic games.

~~~
calebhwinston
Thanks! Yeah, I suppose so.

------
calebhwinston
Just a tiny thing I made for compiling DOT graphs to Markov chain
implementations in Python.

